# Roberts Lake info please



## How2RemoveAHook (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone firmilair with fishing Roberts lake off college ave in niceville? I threw a DOA shad with a jig head on the banks today with no luck at all. The water is pretty clear & didn't see any large mouth or crappie.. Where are the fish, what bait? Etc...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Fished it many times. Water is usually super clear and there is no crappie as far as I know 

Bass are very skiddish. Natural baits and lite line for sure. I usually throw a super fluke or a green Senko on #8 flouro. Haven't caught anything over 2 outta there.

I would recommend Anderson or the creek on the opposite side of the road from Robert's (the spillway water) 

There used to be a little trail but it's probably overgrown now


----------



## How2RemoveAHook (Sep 16, 2015)

I'll do that. Thanks for the info!


----------

